# Can anti depressants effect sperm?



## HoneyCupcakes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I am posting this on behalf of my DH.

He has been given a prescription for anti depressants today, and we want to know before he starts taking them that they are safe whilst ttc, can anti depressants effect sperm quality or count? 

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, my husband was on carbamazapine for bipolar depression (also used in epilepsy) His sperm count always came back as V high morphology. I had to research it myself using google scholar to find that it did have a massive effect on sperm- it won't tell you on the box! He's now on quetiapine and has just had the best sperm test ever! 


Unfortunately you will have to research it, however I don't think general anti D's have a massive effect, My DH is on antipsychotics which have the worst effects. If you find that they do you could try looking at a website called mind1st they have some natural solutions for lot's of mental health and my DH actually does take tablets from them and a tiny amount of antipsychotics now and he's fine.


So try google scholar search (just type google scholar into your search engine first then click onto it and there will be a new search bar at the top)


mandamae x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi honeycupcakes,
It depends on the specific drug, there are so many out there that are prescribed. My dh is on a low dose of amitriptyline which there is some evidence to say actually improves sperm quality in some cases. Make sure your doctor knows you are trying to conceive... They often forget the link between you and dh!!! Raise the issue and ask him/her to check and do your own research in the mean time,
D


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

My husband was on duloxetine, and even though I couldn't find a reference to the affects on sperm once he came off it his sperm count got a lot better. 

But on the other hand if the GP has offered anti-depressants to your OH then he needs to think about the bigger picture and his health then just fertility. If he doesn't take them his depression could become worse. 

Nat xxx


----------



## HoneyCupcakes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi duckybun, mandamae and NatalieP,

Thank you very much for all your helpful advice regarding the google searches (which I will have a look at) and your own experiences with anti-d's.

We will have to have a sit down and have a chat about all this.

Good luck to you all.

x


----------



## -FaithInGod- (Jul 16, 2012)

hiya

hope it ok to post here ?

MY DH is also on antipsychotics ( Risperidone) , Quetiapine didn't work for him. Ever since he's started, his prolactin levels shot up  and its been affecting libido and sperm quality/quantity.
We've discussed with his psych doc and other docs that we don't want to change the meds (risk of relapsing) and decreasing dose won't make much difference....so thats why going for IVF.
I was wondering if anyone would know of any vitamins/supplements that decrease prolactin levels ?

grateful for any input   
many thanks
sara


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey FaithinGOD 

I don't know about prolactin levels but wellman can help improve the sperm motility, morphology etc. 



Good luck hun

xxx


----------



## -FaithInGod- (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks nataliep

He's tried wellman - but didn't seem to show much difference  

after searching a bit - i'm thinking zinc would be good ? 

stil haven't got any reply back from PCT about ivf fund


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Faith in God, if you don't mind me asking why risperidone? that's quite and old drug of choice for an anti psychotic med. Any way if it's for Manic Depression/ Bi-Polar check out the mind 1st website. My hubby takes epa fish oils and hardly and quetiapine (200 instead of 800!) and 3-4 epa's a day. HE 's fine and had the best sperm test ever since being on them 


mands x


----------

